# Wondering if NetFilter unclean match still exist

## lma1980

I'm currently reading S. Suehring and R.L. Ziegler book on Netfilter (Linux Firewalls - 3rd Ed - Novell Press) and they use the unclean match. I haven't found information about that match in the book.

Looking to test and maybe use it with gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 kernel. But I seem to miss that match in the menuconfig.

Can someone enlighten me about this match? I looked at the bugs.gentoo.org where I can't find any entry about CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN : used "ALL CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN".

Thanks!

LMA1980

----------

## gerdesj

This:

http://www.knowplace.org/pages/howtos/firewalling_with_netfilter_iptables/netfilter_iptables_mini-faq.php

seems to indicate that it was experimental and is now no longer in existence.

I couldn't find it in my sources either.  It may exist as a patch somewhere but to be honest I'd give up on it.  Perhaps one of the other matches might do the job nowadays but I don't know what it used to do so can't comment on that.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## lma1980

Thanks a lot! I was more wondering then wanting to used it.

The book I read is five years old so lot may have change if it isn't just I typo error. The F.A.Q. you found is jam pack with interesting information.

Thank again.

----------

